# Ferrari 355gts Enhancement Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Ferrari 355gts Enhancement Detail

Car before I start























































Wheels cleaned with Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel cleaner and various wheel brushes, wheel woolys and wash mitts, whist this left to do its stuff the arches where cleaned using APC.










Then the rain started to get heavier so photos stopped and car was then snowfoamed using Valet Pro snowfoam which was left to dwell whilst the gaps and trims where cleaned up using a bottle of APC with a foaming trigger head and a soft Valet Pro detailing brush. The cars was then pressured washed down before a second coat of snowfoam was applied and the car washed using the 2 bucket method and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. The car was then rinsed and given a coat of Iron X which was left to do its stuff before being rinsed and all he lower sections given a coat of Tardis. The car was then rinsed and clayed using Bilt Hamber mild clay and Valet Pro Citrus Bling and water for lube, car was then rinsed down and brought inside for drying.














































Some photos showing condition of paint before polishing.





































Car was then taped up and I started to polish my way round the car using my Makita rotary and Carpro Fixer polish and yellow 3m pads.






























































































































































































Exhausts polished with Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish














































Leather was cleaned using Furniture Clinic leather cleaning kit














































The cars was then given a wipe down with Carpro Eraser before being given 2 coats of Swissvax Best Of Show












































































































































































A couple for the beading fans




























Plastics dressed with Carpro Dlux. Arches dressed with Megs Hyper dressing tyres dressed with Valet Pro tyre dressing, all glass given 2 coats of Autobrite Repel glass sealent. Alloys sealed with Jetseal 109


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

thats just sexual on all levels


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

great work on a truly iconic Ferrari.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Great work,I love these cars:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic job!


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

very nice indeed


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Shaun:thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely, just lovely.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

Fantastic work mate. One separate question where did you get the little wheeled stool? Ebay?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job, fantastic looking car


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking seriously glossy there Shaun, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

great work!
your thread could easy participate in the "Double or Nothing" competition we are running now... think about it..
check out in the competition section.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

beautiful car... lovely work...

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work Shaun!


----------



## Ritchi (Jan 11, 2011)

A beautiful and rare GTS. What year is it? Great job.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

It's only what I'd expect from you mate. Top work.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

AMAZING work, stunning car wow


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice work,

But whats that in the bottom left corner?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work on a superb motor Shaun! :thumb:

Nice to see you getting some class metal to detail! 

Alan W


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

my favourite ferrari stunning work


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> Nice work,
> 
> But whats that in the bottom left corner?
> 
> ...


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

What an awesome car! Nice Job.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning, love the red nice work


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

One of my all time favourite Fezza's - Such a beautiful car and your work certainly compliments it.

Top job OP!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

great work shaun, my first ever track day was in one of these babys, great memories of the 355, cheers.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've just made a small mess in my pants!!! this is an absolutely beautiful machine.

Fine job you've done shaun!!!

Will try and pop through somepoint :thumb:

Great Work Matey, keep it up.

I bet your glad you have that unit now with the colour of them clouds tho!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Smoothie said:


> Fantastic work mate. One separate question where did you get the little wheeled stool? Ebay?


I got this one of my friend but i`ve seen them on ebay for about £25ish


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> Nice work,
> 
> But whats that in the bottom left corner?


I would like to apologise to the owner as there was some marks on the car due to a issue when the car was parked in his garage and we had agreed not to show them in the write up but I guess I missed some when I did my write up. We have agreed to leave the image as it isn't a reflection on my work but I should have paid more attention when I did my write up.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Appreciate your honesty Shaun. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very honest there Shaun... But best policy :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!!!!


----------



## Dibbuz (Apr 11, 2007)

For an enhancement it's nice but it really needs a decent buff.
Any idea why the owner didn't want a decent detail because there is much more to achieve.

Besides that, the pictures are kinda rubbish, alot unsharp pictures (why post them?). At least get a tripod...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Brightened her up well enough bud and always a pleasure to work on something a little special.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Top job on Ferrari, looks stunning now :thumb:.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dibbuz said:


> Besides that, the pictures are kinda rubbish, alot unsharp pictures (why post them?). At least get a tripod...


Not everyone is good at everything matey. Even with a tripod they can still come out like that.


----------



## Dibbuz (Apr 11, 2007)

With a Tripod and timer (99% of the camera's have a timer) you get sharp pictures, unless an earthquak happens at the moment...

You don't have to be a professional photographer to get sharp pictures.
If you post stuff as a commercial business it in the studio section I expect at least sharp pictures and correct lighting. 

You can easily select the pictures that are sharp and with good lighting and discard the rest, there is no point for me to post unsharp pictures.


----------



## Cefd (Mar 14, 2008)

Still is my favorite affordable Ferrari... By affordable I mean that someone can buy, not the 250 GTO or F40...

Great detail!!


----------



## filippo89 (Mar 19, 2012)

great job mate!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great job Shaun, love the 355 - It has aged incredibly well and in my eyes is just as pretty now as 15 years ago! I prefer it to the 360 or 430 too.... Good turnaround anyway, nice to work on something like that!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good dude


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Suberb work on probably my favourite Ferrari. Loving the beading.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, simply wow


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to show us a beautifull car. We ALL love a well kept stunner. If it was mine, and I had payed for an enhancement, I would most certainly be happy with the results :thumb:


----------



## Dellboi (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow excellent


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys, comments taken on board.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting - a beautiful car which you've really enhanced.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

would you be interested in swapping jobs?


----------



## kyrenia (Jul 11, 2012)

mint car lovely work


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking Good Shaun ;-)


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Cracking work as always matey :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------

